# Lunges and Bulgarian Split Squats



## Viduus (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m trying to get a bit more focused on building my legs and realized I’ve always avoided lunges and Bulgarian split squats. Anyone have any advice for or against adding in lunges? 

I typically stick to squats, leg press, cleans and deadlifts with leg extensions or hip abduction/Adduction work thrown in.


----------



## Jin (Feb 21, 2018)

BSS>lunges IMO


----------



## Mr P (Feb 21, 2018)

Jin could be right on point but lunges with a heavy controlled weights with high reps and contraction will do really good but keep high reps and contractions


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 21, 2018)

Do both of them.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 21, 2018)

BSS is a great quad, glute, ham, and core exercise for building size. Lunges is also a good exercise, but for overall development and size BSS after squats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2018)

BSS has served as a great "pre-hab" tool for a lot of lifters. I love/hate them.


----------



## Viduus (Feb 21, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Sounds like I’ll be taking Seeker’s advice and adding them in after squats.


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 21, 2018)

Lunges are something you don’t want to really load up too much on. The impact can be tough on the knees. Great functional  exercise though. I always finish a leg work out with light walking lunges. BSS is something you can load up a little more over time definitely good to throw in your routine like seek said.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Mar 14, 2018)

I've seen some people do closer stance Smith machine squats for quads, sometimes even raising their heels with a weight or something. You can probably find videos on YouTube of people doing this.


But BSS are great for quads.


----------



## Viduus (Mar 14, 2018)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> I've seen some people do closer stance Smith machine squats for quads, sometimes even raising their heels with a weight or something.



I had a coach make me do squats on the Smith machine where my legs were far out front - almost like doing hack squats. It feels unnatural compared to regular squats but it hits the hamstrings and gluteus in a unique way.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 10, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Lunges are something you don’t want to really load up too much on. The impact can be tough on the knees. Great functional  exercise though. I always finish a leg work out with light walking lunges. BSS is something you can load up a little more over time definitely good to throw in your routine like seek said.



This is something I have heard and prescribed to and haven't had any issues with knees luckily for what it's worth


----------



## RoboKitKat (Apr 18, 2018)

They are both great exercises. BSS are essentially single leg lunges, as you lose the force output from the rear leg and it ensures lockout at the hips for more glute recruitment. Lunges are great to perform as they mimic part of the movement pattern for sprinting. As was previously mentioned, it is difficult to load these exercises because of their inherent instability due to their decreased base of support. But still great to perform none the less.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 18, 2018)

Split squats are the fuuuking bomb...loved them...if you do both properly.....they work and are great:32 (19):


----------

